# Grand Lake St. Mary



## jt1520 (Aug 24, 2005)

I always hear from people here and there that Grand Lake St. Mary is not a good fishing lake because of pollution in the past years. Is this a general thought about this lake, or have things changed over the past few years. Just curious because I always heard it was a great crappie lake. Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Some good info in the Southwest forums.


----------



## fshnmaster (Nov 10, 2016)

Its a good lake for crappie and catfish. I live less than 5 minutes from it.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

We have experienced problems due to excessive phosphorus like many lakes located in regions with heavy agriculture. There are currently many initiatives in place to help alleviate this condition & they are slowly making a difference. It's my home lake & the crappie fishing is very good. The catfish, bass, & bluegill population is healthy also. The fish have been tested numerous times by the state & are safe to eat. One of my friends was out pre-fishing for a local crappie tournament this morning & caught a 1.49 lb. crappie. If you need someone to show you around the lake give me a call or text. Mike Bruns 419-305-8111


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Just go check out the Grand Lake ST. Mary’s crappie thread in the South West forum. Zaraspook and those guys have it going on. One of, if not the best running thread on this forum.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

percidaeben said:


> Just go check out the Grand Lake ST. Mary’s crappie thread in the South West forum. Zaraspook and those guys have it going on. One of, if not the best running thread on this forum.


I agree! 

I live pretty far away from the place,but I itch to try it out. I fish buckeye alot an it seems really similar, other then the saugeye. One of these days I plan in making a road trip and crappie fishing it.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Plus, State is trying hard to rejuvenate the Grand Lake perch population. We do catch some good size perch, but few have figured out how to get more than 1-2 at a time.


----------



## jt1520 (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys, much appreciated!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

firemanmike2127 said:


> We have experienced problems due to excessive phosphorus like many lakes located in regions with heavy agriculture. There are currently many initiatives in place to help alleviate this condition & they are slowly making a difference. It's my home lake & the crappie fishing is very good. The catfish, bass, & bluegill population is healthy also. The fish have been tested numerous times by the state & are safe to eat. One of my friends was out pre-fishing for a local crappie tournament this morning & caught a 1.49 lb. crappie. If you need someone to show you around the lake give me a call or text. Mike Bruns 419-305-8111


Hey Mike, Around the year that issue started(2010/2011),The odnr put in a special batch of Saugeye.They should be hawgs by now. Any news of how they did?


----------

